# The Cigar Factory Warehouse December 20th, 3 -7pm. Troy, Michigan



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm planning on attending. It will be fun to get a fresh hand rolled cigar.

 * FONSECA HAND ROLLING CIGARS *

​
 *
LUIS THE AUTHENTIC CUBAN CIGAR ROLLER WILL BE HERE ROLLING AND PASSING OUT FREE CIGARS!
FREE CIGAR JUST FOR SHOWING UP!
BUY 3 FONSECA CIGARS, GET 1 FREE!
BUY ANY BOX OF FONSECA CIGARS, GET 8 CIGARS FREE!
**CALL THE BIG EASY TO RESERVE YOUR SPOT FOR A SMOKIN' HOLIDAY AFTERNOON WITH YOUR FRIENDS AT THE CIGAR FACTORY!

*888-232-4427
http://www.detroitcigaroutlet.com


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I usually have off of work on Wednesdays, which sucks because my work is literally down the street from that place. I may drive out there for it though.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

White97Jimmy said:


> I usually have off of work on Wednesdays, which sucks because my work is literally down the street from that place. I may drive out there for it though.


I should be there this Saturday around noon, as well.


----------



## Damon (Sep 9, 2006)

I am going to try to make it up there for the 20th party, should be a good time.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I just looked at the calendar, Dec 20th is a Thursday. Which day is it?


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

White97Jimmy said:


> I just looked at the calendar, Dec 20th is a Thursday. Which day is it?


Yes it's Thursday the 20th.

If anyone is in the area tomorrow(Saturday), I plan to be there around noon.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

This is only a couple miles away from my MI residence. Unfortunately I will be in Boston till x-mas.

Cool event- but I'm still not sold on the Cigar Factory Warehouse. Seems pretty fly by night at times. Cheap prices, but the selection is a bit mediocre and the humidor's quality always struck me as a bit suspect.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> This is only a couple miles away from my MI residence. Unfortunately I will be in Boston till x-mas.
> 
> Cool event- but I'm still not sold on the Cigar Factory Warehouse. Seems pretty fly by night at times. Cheap prices, but the selection is a bit mediocre and the humidor's quality always struck me as a bit suspect.


Not sure when you were in last, but I've been going there for the last 3 months. I'm not sure what it was like prior to that. They seem to have a great selection (IMO), although they don't have any Oliva V's or Opus X's, but other then that they have everything I can think of.

I haven't had a problem with the condition of a cigar yet and I usually smoke one or two there.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> Not sure when you were in last, but I've been going there for the last 3 months. I'm not sure what it was like prior to that. They seem to have a great selection (IMO), although they don't have any Oliva V's or Opus X's, but other then that they have everything I can think of.
> 
> I haven't had a problem with the condition of a cigar yet and I usually smoke one or two there.


I live 2 miles away so I'll stop in to browse every couple weeks. They just dont have the relationships with suppliers that the more established B&M's have- so they have a very limited selection of cigars like Fuente, Padron, and Pepin and tend to stock more of the 'available' selections (the Altadis and General cigar 'push' brands).

The cedar shavings on the floor next to the standalone humidifier always made me feel uneasy about the conditions. The humi isnt constructed like the humi at Smokers Outlet on Rochester- which is friggin awesome, imo.

I usually go for the Tatuajes since they are about $1-1.50 cheaper there than at Smokers Outlet.


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> I live 2 miles away so I'll stop in to browse every couple weeks. They just dont have the relationships with suppliers that the more established B&M's have- so they have a very limited selection of cigars like Fuente, Padron, and Pepin and tend to stock more of the 'available' selections (the Altadis and General cigar 'push' brands).
> 
> The cedar shavings on the floor next to the standalone humidifier always made me feel uneasy about the conditions. The humi isnt constructed like the humi at Smokers Outlet on Rochester- which is friggin awesome, imo.
> 
> I usually go for the Tatuajes since they are about $1-1.50 cheaper there than at Smokers Outlet.


Hmm, did I hear cheap Tatuaje? Maybe I will have to check this place out.:tu


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> I live 2 miles away so I'll stop in to browse every couple weeks. They just dont have the relationships with suppliers that the more established B&M's have- so they have a very limited selection of cigars like Fuente, Padron, and Pepin and tend to stock more of the 'available' selections (the Altadis and General cigar 'push' brands).
> 
> The cedar shavings on the floor next to the standalone humidifier always made me feel uneasy about the conditions. The humi isnt constructed like the humi at Smokers Outlet on Rochester- which is friggin awesome, imo.
> 
> I usually go for the Tatuajes since they are about $1-1.50 cheaper there than at Smokers Outlet.


I haven't been to Smokers Outlet, but I've heard good things about them.

I hear you about the Fuente's. Tommy has complained about having a hard time getting their products, like Opus X's, etc.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Is Tommy the dude in the commercials?


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> Is Tommy the dude in the commercials?


I haven't seen the commercials, but I believe so. Big guy late 20's to early 30's dark hair?


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> I haven't seen the commercials, but I believe so. Big guy late 20's to early 30's dark hair?


The guy in the commercials looks like he should be part of John Gotti's crew. Talks with a thick NY-italian accent


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> The guy in the commercials looks like he should be part of John Gotti's crew. Talks with a thick NY-italian accent


No. I remember them playing that one day when I was in there. I guess he's a hired actor, nothing to do with the place from what I know.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I find the place a little sub-par but then again there are three/four larger better stocked competing walk-ins within a few miles. 

i.e. - The outlet up rochester road has opusX,anejo,GOF, pepins, etc. etc. as does Goodfellas a bit further up the road.

The factory outlet usualy has great pricing on some stuff but can be a bit wacked out on some more rudimentary stuff. Althoguh last I was in there they had a ox of 46's


----------

